# HGH dosage



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

I've recently acquired 100iu of Ansomone HGH and want to start a six month cycle (I'll be getting more as and when required). I have never used HGH before, or peps or slin, but am currently 8 weeks in to my 3rd aas cycle. 36 years old, 6 ft 1 and 15 stone 10ish at approx. 17% bf.

Just wanted some opinions on dosing as I keep changing my mind on it. I'm not sure whether to go for ed or eod basically. It seems most people dose ed and see this as best for fat loss but I've heard eod dosing recommended as the better option for building muscle by some very knowledgeable folks (I think I read pscarb advocating it but not 100% sure!). However I also know not to expect too much in the way of muscle gains so expect there to be other advantages to eod.

Is it as simple as ed dosing for fat loss and eod dosing for muscle gain or is there, as I suspect, much more to it?

Obviously I'm wishing to compare the merits of eod dosing at twice the amount as ed so the same weekly amount - Initially either 2iu per day OR 4iu every other day.

Thanks,

George


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Anyone..?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello there dude,

Basically there's three consensus' out there as to what's the best dosing protocol:

1/ ED pinning.

2/ EOD pinning.

3/ ED pinning, with a weekend break.

@Pscarb, amongst others' thinking, is that doing EOD, and for example maybe only pinning on training days, gives you the benefit of being able to do bigger doses on the days you're actually working the muscles, whilst also allowing 'off days' in between - the logic being that this stops your body from growing accustomed to the exogenous GH you're receiving, and so still works effective in its own natural production.

BUT, this is (in some peoples eyes) wrong as there are studies that, unlike AAS, there is no 'shutdown' factor with GH and even whilst taking a surplus amount synthetically, you body still will continue to produce it's own throughout in natural production through the pituitary.

(^^ There is a study, or studies even, to attribute to this point, which I will try and reference for you soon ^^).

Lastly, in answer to your question, *''Is it as simple as ed dosing for fat loss and eod dosing for muscle gain or is there, as I suspect, much more to it?''*


No - In ascertaining which dosing protocol is most optimal between administering synthetic GH for fat loss and muscle gain purposes (naturally has an element of both), it is entirely independent of whether you administer it ED/EOD.

Because it is SOLELY based on the quantity of it that you administer.

IMHO, the best practice for mainly fat-loss purposes would be to administer 2-3iu upon waking, and I also strongly advocate fasted cardio immediately after.

Whereas, generally regarded as best practice, for GH to become truly anabolic in improving LBM (muscle gain) would be to administer anywhere of 4iu and above.

**Avoid administering before bed, as this is the window where your body releases it naturally anyway, and so administering synthetically is really counter-productive.**

All the best my man,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WrightStar said:


> Hello there dude,
> 
> Basically there's three consensus' out there as to what's the best dosing protocol:
> 
> ...


on the top point that is not why i use it M/W/F

plus if you are using it for fats purposes which to be fair anytime you inject it this will be the case but i am assuming you are meaning to take advantage of the release of FFAs into the blood stream, if this is the case you are incorrect as it takes time for this to happen in most cases a good hour (i will look up the exact time period) it certainly is not straight away.....

can you show me a reference that 4iu and above increases LBM please and to what amount? and do you mean ED or EOD or E3D?

your point on avoiding injecting growth at night is a mute point as the body releases GH several times a day, the release at night when you enter REM sleep is the largest but no matter what time of day you use synthetic GH it will effect the natural release of GH, your body is not stupid it will detect a synthetic product and lower its own production.....so even if you inject in the morning it will still effect the night time release.


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

4iu per day each morning simple


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, appreciate it..

‌Pscarb and ‌WrightStar - I am very interested in the science behind dosing protocols so will be following and taking note if you continue your discussion..

I'd also really like to know how you've found those protocols in practice..

‌@Pscarb‌ it sounds like you are using your M,W,F protocol now, have you settled on this after trying ed dosing and found this to be superior in 'real life'? If I was to do M,W,F it would mean that I could work up to 8iu on those days on my budget - would you say that I could expect both gains in LBM and fat loss at this dose?

‌@WrightStar have you also tried other protocols and ascertained that ed works better for you through trail and error?

‌@skyline1111 care to elaborate on your reasoning?

I also should mention now that I am now planning on using slin alongside - any input on dosing the two together also appreciated..

Thanks,

George.


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

Reason because I train with a guy no name mentioned but use to compete as a pro along side jay cutler etc so he's the bible on these things I get my advice of him and everything he's ever teached and told me has been provenly worked by myself. His advice 4iu is perfectly enough and a higher dose of say 6.7 8 iu a day won't give hardly any difference even he is a 21 stone pro bodybuilder and only takes 4iu a day remember growth takes so long to kick and need to be on it for 6 months easy


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> on the top point that is not why i use it M/W/F
> 
> plus if you are using it for fats purposes which to be fair anytime you inject it this will be the case but i am assuming you are meaning to take advantage of the release of FFAs into the blood stream, if this is the case you are incorrect as it takes time for this to happen in most cases a good hour (i will look up the exact time period) it certainly is not straight away.....
> 
> ...


I'll get reference points up this evening, but on my statement of why you should avoid dosing at night time before bed:

Regardless of your body producing GH naturally at different stages throughout the day, it is still to be avoided dosing exogenous GH at the time before REM sleep, when your body naturally produces GH the most

It simply results in being counter productive. This is because the administration of exogenous GH is utilised by the body far better when one administers it at a time period where the body's natural release is comparatively much less - i.e first thing is a morning or pre-workout.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> I'll get reference points up this evening, but on my statement of why you should avoid dosing at night time before bed:
> 
> Regardless of your body producing GH naturally at different stages throughout the day, it is still to be avoided dosing exogenous GH at the time before REM sleep, when your body naturally produces GH the most
> 
> It simply results in being counter productive. This is because the administration of exogenous GH is utilised by the body far better when one administers it at a time period where the body's natural release is comparatively much less - i.e first thing is a morning or pre-workout.


In Lehman's terms, whenever one administers synthetic GH, the pituitary gland responds to this by reducing its own natural production, WHICH IS WHY you can't afford to dose at night and thus have the pituitary reduce natural production at the time in the day when it's produced the most (during REM sleep).


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

skyline1111 said:


> 4iu per day each morning simple


George, completely disregard this comment from Skyline - he's never ran GH before, as he's just stated on another thread.

'Simple'.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WrightStar said:


> I'll get reference points up this evening, but on my statement of why you should avoid dosing at night time before bed:
> 
> Regardless of your body producing GH naturally at different stages throughout the day, it is still to be avoided dosing exogenous GH at the time before REM sleep, when your body naturally produces GH the most
> 
> It simply results in being counter productive. This is because the administration of exogenous GH is utilised by the body far better when one administers it at a time period where the body's natural release is comparatively much less - i.e first thing is a morning or pre-workout.


disagree your body will reduce its natural production no matter when you inject synthetic GH please show me any references you have that says that you should not inject GH at night as this is the counter productive than any other time of the day.......

thats like saying if you inject Test later in the day you don't effect natural production as the biggest release is in the morning.....

i understand the mechanism behind the natural production and i cannot find any studies/science to say that the body does not react by reducing its own production if you jab away from before sleep......but i am up for learning so if you have some that would be great.......

@Skyline1111 being a big bodybuilder and knowing a Pro does not then mean they know anything only that they can genetically build muscle, there is a study in this section that took a number of athletes (so diet and training was on point) they took 8iu of pharma GH M/W/F for 6 weeks and on average gained 1-2lbs of lean tissue and dropped 1-2% bodfat, there is no science to say that you need 6 months to see results, what you can see is down to how fat you are.......


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

5iu before bed 5x week for me ( only started )


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

WrightStar said:


> George, completely disregard this comment from Skyline - he's never ran GH before, as he's just stated


Actually my comment is genuine and comes from advice off a guy who used to compete in America along side jay cutler etc so when your as pro as someone like that Mr know it all keep mouth shut fella


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

4iu as ßtated by many people is good enough it's a most common dose as everyone knows just cos I haven't used it does not mean I don't know what dosages are good or bad. Too many people on this site think they know everything when they r no doubt small guys who take advice of Rupert the bear in the local gym


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> 5iu before bed 5x week for me ( only started )


How long have you been taking it and what kinda results and sides (if any) have you experienced so far?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

skyline1111 said:


> 4iu as ßtated by many people is good enough it's a most common dose as everyone knows just cos I haven't used it does not mean I don't know what dosages are good or bad. Too many people on this site think they know everything when they r no doubt small guys who take advice of Rupert the bear in the local gym


Nice tribals..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

skyline1111 said:


> Actually my comment is genuine and comes from advice off a guy who used to compete in America along side jay cutler etc so when your as pro as someone like that Mr know it all keep mouth shut fella


Just because Eddie says something it doesn't make it 100% true.

Phil Heath still goes on about fish thinning the skin :lol:


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

> Just because Eddie says something it doesn't make it 100% true.
> 
> Phil Heath still goes on about fish thinning the skin


I have seen that youtube clip, lol.


----------



## livestrong24 (Jun 18, 2015)

I just started my HGH therapy I'm taking 2iu in the morning and 2iu late afternoon. 5 days on 2 days off. I'm on my 2nd day and I've injected 4 times already the areas I injected formed a red bump like a big mosquito bump and it's quite sore. Anybody experience this?


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

livestrong24 said:


> I just started my HGH therapy I'm taking 2iu in the morning and 2iu late afternoon. 5 days on 2 days off. I'm on my 2nd day and I've injected 4 times already the areas I injected formed a red bump like a big mosquito bump and it's quite sore. Anybody experience this?


Thats commong for alot of people. Which brand of gh are you using?


----------



## livestrong24 (Jun 18, 2015)

Read forum rules. No sources allowed.


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

livestrong24 said:


> Read forum rules. No sources allowed.


Why is a brand against the rules? If i tell you that i use Serono saizen, you dont know where i get it from..


----------

